# another terror arrack



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Paris shootings and explosions near Stade de France kill 18 - BBC News

France is a nuke power...Nuke the dogs!!!!


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I wonder what group could be responsible? I totally stymied. I suspect white, gun toting, bible thumpers.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Southern Baptists are at it, yet again.

Why is it they don't clue us in on the culprits, I wonder?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Little Sisters of the Poor protesting Obama Care?


----------



## Mike54 (Feb 16, 2014)

Just watched our president come out and say nothing.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mike54 said:


> Just watched our president come out and say nothing.


Well, what should a Muslim say about a Muslim mission being executed?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Please omit


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> Well, what should a Muslim say about a Muslim mission being executed?


Allah Akbar?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Mike54 said:


> Just watched our president come out and say nothing.


I don't give a crap about his various missteps and mistakes, when it comes to dealing with terror I miss Bush ... A LOT !!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am surprised Obama did not say it was Bush's fault.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Southern Baptists are at it, yet again.
> 
> Why is it they don't clue us in on the culprits, I wonder?


Nothing worse than a back pew beer drinking Baptist....or so I hear.


----------

